# Goofy ears



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

What's up with these ears? Several kids like this sired by my buck at his previous farm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Could be they are a cross of two or more breeds..


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

They remind me of a little girl in pigtails.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breeds does he have in him?


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

My buck is supposed to be Kiko (not registered). The dams at the other farm were a motley crew, but none had these ears. They were mostly Lamancha and Alpine, I think.

Here's the buck. Note that he has tube ear, but it appears very different from his kids' ears.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's that genetic issue with the tube ears showing up. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Gah. I'm hoping my kids from him won't exhibit it. At least he's only bred three of my does. The rest are by other bucks (five daddies total this year !)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess you'll know whether to keep him then! Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, that is the dreaded tube ear. and fairly bad to have it on both ears.... maybe it was him and the other does. guess you'll know when babies arrive.....


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, at least I already have some kids pre-sold for meat. It sure has been a good learning opportunity. I'm so glad I don't have to worry about my entire kid crop turning up with this.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. Tough luck cause he IS a nice looking buck if it weren't for his ears

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

He has a really nice personality, too, and the girls just love him. He was only $125, so not a financial loss. I'm sure his kids will more than make up for that.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The fold comes from him but the fact that they stick out is because they're a cross between upright ears (Alpine etc) and pendulum ears (your guy.) If your does have pendulum ears the kids ears will look more like his, with or without the fold.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm really excited to see what I get out of my red paint Kiko/Boer doe, bred to a buff Kiko (both with normal ears! LOL!). Maybe a nice shiny new buck. For next year.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Also I think you saw my post about splinting a vertical fold on the other thread. If you decide to keep any kids you could try that.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Also I think you saw my post about splinting a vertical fold on the other thread. If you decide to keep any kids you could try that.


I did see that, but I'm not planning to keep genetic faults in my herd. I will splint only if required to keep ears healthy until butchering time.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

vertical folds can keep themselves pretty clean. my doe has one ear that's folded (not nearly has bad as the first pics), kind of like a half fold. i check her ears every once in a while (not too often b/c she hates it), and there's never really anything in there except for wax. i do the smell test too. i don't know how she keeps it clean, but she does!

funny thing about the ear is my other doe is a meanie. she head butts and bites. she always tries to bite the folded ear but she can never reach it. haha


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree that some vertical folds will clean, but some won't. But the fact remains that it is still a genetic defect and I commend Everfree for being willing to cull because of it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep....i'm just saying b/c of the babies coming that may have it, that they're not all keepers of dirt and crud


----------

